# Will MP3 burned onto disk ruin CD player?



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

I burn a lot of my own CD's, which I play in my '99 E38 (original DSP system)
My CD player now shuts down randomly. When it's down, it's down for a while.
I'll try it later, and it's back to normal.
My question is, have I done damage to the player? 
If I only play real CD's from now on, will the player recover on it's own? 
I notice that newer players state that they will accept MP3's. 
My old player played them, but did I mess it up?


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

PatrickfromATL said:


> I burn a lot of my own CD's, which I play in my '99 E38 (original DSP system)
> My CD player now shuts down randomly. When it's down, it's down for a while.
> I'll try it later, and it's back to normal.
> My question is, have I done damage to the player?
> ...


I play burned CDs (not MP3s) in my 2000 7 with the OEM CD changer without any problems. Are you saying your CD change in your 7 played MP3s?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

hey seal bleach how much was the dinan engine and tranny upgrade?


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

I downloaded MP3's onto my computer, then I burned discs from them. 
They do play in the car, but sometimes, the player stops w/ error message.
Now, it seems that the CD player freezes up even when I play store bought CD's. 
I won't play homemade CD's any more, but I'm wondering if I messed up my player.


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

youngest740ownr said:


> hey seal bleach how much was the dinan engine and tranny upgrade?


I got my tranny & engine software upgrade from Dinan, both for $500 back when Dinan had a sale. Normally I believe the cost is closer to $1k for both.


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

PatrickfromATL said:


> I downloaded MP3's onto my computer, then I burned discs from them.
> They do play in the car, but sometimes, the player stops w/ error message.
> Now, it seems that the CD player freezes up even when I play store bought CD's.
> I won't play homemade CD's any more, but I'm wondering if I messed up my player.


Interesting. I tried a burned MP3 disc in my CD changer & it didn't recognize it. I figured our changers just didn't play MP3s. Other than that, I don't have any more info for ya. Sorry. :dunno:


----------

